# Sensor de temperatura y sensor de niveles de agua



## Mr. Pedia (Nov 8, 2006)

Hola amigos. Que tal soy Carlos y actualmente estoy estudiando la carrera de Telematica en la Universidad de Colima (En México), bueno despues de una presentación express.

Miren actualmente estoy cursando una materia llamada "Circuitos Electricos", lo que pasa es que yo vengo de 0 en lo que se refiere a Electronica y me dejaron 2 Proyectos que se me estan complicando muchisimo.

Son 2 Proyectos, el Primero es un Sensor de Temperatura y el otro un sensor de niveles de agua. 

Aqui se los muestro.

[Pinchar en el link para ver la imagen]
http://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagen018ri2.jpg

Un problema que tengo es, como puedo realizar un sensor de agua que identifique en que nivel de agua se encuentra... (Son 7 Niveles).

Unos me aconsejaron utilizar un flotador y un relevador reed y un iman, otros me dijeron que con 7 cables sumergidos en el agua a diferente distancia e intentar cerrar el circuito.

El segundo proyecto utiliza 2 bombas de agua en el cual tambien me dijeron que podia utilizar un Relay para hacer una especie de switch en las bombas.

Añadido a eso tengo que enviar los datos por medio del puerto paraleo a la computadora donde seleccionare el nivel de agua deseado.

-----Bueno despues de este pequeño Rollo-----

Mis Preguntas concisas serian...

1. ¿Alguien conoce algún diagrama esquematico sobre estos proyectos?
(Me han dicho que son muy conocidos, pero no los he podido conseguir por ningun lado.)

2. ¿Alguien sabe el funcionamiento de los Relay?

3. Sobre el sensor de velocidad, ¿Alguien sabe como se puede digitalizar las RMP (Revoluciones x Minuto)

Bueno espero no haberlos aburrido, y espero tambien que algunos de ustedes me puedan ayudar, un saludo.

Gracias de antemano.

_*Nota:*
Título del tema editado por *DobleA* ya que no cumplía con las políticas del foro._


----------



## Apollo (Nov 14, 2006)

Hola Carlos:

Acerca del tinaco de agua, yo tengo una bomba automática en la casa, la manera en que lo hice es al siguiente:

1.- Haces un hoyo en la parte baja del tinaco a la altura a la que quieras que el circuito te indique falta de agua (Yo lo puse faltando casi un cuarto del tinaco, para que cuando te avise todavía te quede agua disponible) y otro a la altura a la que quieras que el circuito te indique  que está lleno.

2.- Colocas una manguera o tubo de plástico en el hoyo y lo sellas, pegando la misma desde  abajo hacia arriba del tinaco sobre losdos hoyos (yo utilicé un tubo cuadrado de plástico).

3.- Pegas un imán un poco grande a un corcho (los dos deben caber dentro de la manguera o tubo)

4.- Sobre la manguera o tubo, pegas la cantidad de Reed switch que necesites par darte los niveles de agua.

5.- Los cables de los Reed necesitan estar protegidos, ya que van a estar a la intemperie.

6.- Conectas los cables como en el diagrama que dejo (es un circuito básico, necesitarías adaptarlo a tus necesidades, pero espero y te de una ayuda) los leds pueden ser cambiados por cualquier otro tipo de dispositivo electrónica, compuertas, comparadores de voltaje, LPT1 por medio de optp-acopladores, etc eso ya depende de como quieras que funcione.

Ahora, el nivel de agua dentro del tubo exterior va a ser la misma que en el interior del tinaco, la única parte difícil es calcular el tamaño del imán para que pueda activar los Reed Switch pegados en el exterior del tubo.

Espero y te sea útil la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## microbitoz (Nov 14, 2006)

Para la temperatura te aconsejo que uses el LM35, no es muy dificil de conseguir y en las hojas de datos viene toda la información de como conectarlo. Usa 5 volts y tu haces las comparaciones según los niveles que requieras


----------



## jperezjim (Mar 11, 2009)

Hola Apollo, viendo la recomendación que realizaste, tengo una duda al respecto.
.
Cuando pasa el iman sobre el reed switch, es cuando se cierra el switch, es correcto esto? si es así, cuando pasa por completo el iman, este swithc se abre, si es correcto esto creo que los leds permanecerán encendidos mientras este pasando el iman, si es incorrecto esto, puedes darme una breve explicación de como funcionan estos?.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## oscareev (Mar 11, 2009)

Cordial saludo.

Hace bastante tengo la vaga idea de crear un sensor de nivel con infrarojos con capacidad de medir niveles considerables, ya que en el mercado existen diodos ir con bastante capacidad de la marca liteon.

Bueno les comento que he utilizado esto
GP1UM28YK  receptor IR
LT1062         transmisor IR

he logrado distancias considerables sin trabajos ópticos sino como vienen de fabrica, he logrado 20 metros.

A continuación un gráfico explicativo de como disponer de los sensores en un tanque.

Propongo poner 2 tubos de PVC del tamaño del tanque a los cuales se les agrega los sensores como en la grafica, luego de ello dentro de los tubo se introduce unos flotadores que nos indicaran el nivel de flotacion, que es el mismo del agua y ya uno pone el punto de referencia donde quiera.

Pongo 2 tubos pues es mejor hacer un promedio si queremos buenos resultados.

Les comento que apenas culmine mis trabajos me pongo en la labor de hacer realidad este modelo.

saludos


----------



## jperezjim (Mar 11, 2009)

Hola Oscareev.

Se ve interesante, he estado trabajando en algo similar, pero estoy utilizando sensor de presión, con este y un PIC, pero por cuestiones de trabajo llevo bastante tiempo y estoy revisando el foro constantemente por si hay una solución mejor y más simple.
.
Si termino el proyecto lo voy a compartir.


----------



## oscareev (Mar 11, 2009)

Perfecto.

Gracias.

Mucho antes tenia problemas con estos sensores de presión como MPXM2102 por motivos de conversiones y todo el cuento, de pasar de presión a altura o distancia y todo fue engorroso y no me gusto pues es mejor darle la utilidad para lo que están hechos los sensores.

De cualquier forma es mas económico utilizar sensores ópticos para medir distancia ademas también están los de ultrasonido pero igual hay que hacer un buen acondicionamiento o pagar muy bien para los sensores ya acondicionados con I2C.

Cualquier inquietud me comentas.

saludos.


----------



## Vitinio (Abr 11, 2009)

Apolo te pasaste con el sensor, que interesante está el sensor de nivel con reed switch, y al parecer es muy seguro, una gran idea compartida, gracias.


----------



## wele (Ago 18, 2010)

busco un circuito que me indique cuando mi tanque esta lleno, medio, bajo.! asi sea con led pero necesito el circuito alguien lo tendra?


----------



## avcarol (Oct 8, 2010)

Me gusta la idea del relé reed, pero cual es la corriente maxima de este?. 

La cuestion es en caso de solo utilizar dos niveles, maximo (ke empiece a bajar el niel de agua) y minimo (ke suba el nivel del agua), como hacer para ke el relé reed mantenga el estado minimo para que suba el nivel hasta llegar al maximo, por ke cuando el iman siga subiendo se abre el reé y ya no se mantiene el estado de subida de nivel. Si alguien tiene alguna idea se lo agradeceria.


----------



## anaile (Mar 29, 2011)

Buenas
he leido muchos mensajes, pero este es mi primer mensaje
estoy haciendo un robot que maneja infrarojo y necesito un circuito con un buen alcance.
He visitado otros temas del foro al respecto, y dicen que hay enlace para ver el circuito pero no lo logro ver
alguien me podria ayudar???
Ahi uno que me llama la atencion, publicxado p'or el compaÑero oscareev, pero no lo puedo abrir
gracias
gracias


----------



## pandacba (Abr 2, 2011)

De que distancia hablas?, el alcance se consigue de varias maneras, por un lado utilzando infrarojos de alto rendimiento, y más de uno, utilzando un reflector y trabajandolo con pulsos elevados por muy breves momentos....
pero habria que ver el alcance que pretenedes.. pon más datos de tu proyecto


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 2, 2011)

Preguntonta: para que los 7 niveles? podes hacer algo tipo vumetro donde estaran prendidos los que estan por debajo del nivel y el nivel actual..


----------



## pandacba (Abr 2, 2011)

Brujo estas preguntando sobre algo que se posteo hace más de 4 años..... fijate la fecha


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 3, 2011)

Oops.. no me fije.. se debe haber recibido ya..  o estara manejando un taxi..


----------



## anaile (Abr 3, 2011)

El alcance que necesito es de 1.5 metros. Lo que necesito es colocar 5 obstaculos, los cuales 
sean identificados por un carro, que debe ir a cada uno de ellos en orden, y mostrar en una pantalla LCD el perimetro que se forma al recorrer los 5 obstaculos. 
Pensaba en colocar un emisor infrarrojo de frecuencia diferente para cada obstaculo y que asi el carro que llevara el sensor pudiera reconocer, pero el problema es que mi receptor infrarrojo no tiene buen alcance (maxiomo 5 cm) y ademas no tengo señal con alguna frecuencia legible en el mismo.

CUALQUIER APORTE ES BIEN RECIBIDO
GRACIAS


----------



## Manuel51 (Abr 3, 2011)

Aquí tienes dos sencillos sensores para lo que quieres. El de temperatura no es para escala, es para actuar con una temperatura determinada.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2011)

elbrujo dijo:


> Oops.. no me fije.. se debe haber recibido ya..  o estara manejando un taxi..



jajaja me has echo reir de buena gana, pero a la vez dura realidad no? eperemos que al menos este trabajando, si en esto mejor



anaile dijo:


> El alcance que necesito es de 1.5 metros. Lo que necesito es colocar 5 obstaculos, los cuales
> sean identificados por un carro, que debe ir a cada uno de ellos en orden, y mostrar en una pantalla LCD el perimetro que se forma al recorrer los 5 obstaculos.
> Pensaba en colocar un emisor infrarrojo de frecuencia diferente para cada obstaculo y que asi el carro que llevara el sensor pudiera reconocer, pero el problema es que mi receptor infrarrojo no tiene buen alcance (maxiomo 5 cm) y ademas no tengo señal con alguna frecuencia legible en el mismo.
> 
> ...



utilizando lor emisrores infrarojos como los que se utiilzan en los controles remotos y esos mismos receptores tenes un alcance que supera los 5mts asi que podes hacerlo tranquilamente con elementos comunes fáciles de conseguir.
Fijate que estos controles trabajan con 3V y tienen ese alcance, algo debes tener mal.
Podes subir alguna esquema de como lo montaste? asi te podemos ayudar mejor


----------



## Ygorsantia (May 16, 2011)

Si quieres un medicion mas fiel el agua te puedo recomendar 2 metodos:

1.- Varillas paralelas:

- Coloca 2 varillas de cobre paralelas, distanciadas de unos 2 milimetros, esto lo puedes lograr con separadores cada 10 cm o 20 cm. 

- Una la colocas a tierra y la otra a un potenciometro en modo de resistencia variable, de unos 470 Kohm a una fuente de unos 5 Vcc,. Muy usual en los montajes electrónicos

- Mides la conductancia del agua (voltaje en la varilla de la resistencia); la cual es proporcional al nivel de agua y si la deseas ya en código binario, puedes amplificar los niveles de señal y digitalizar con un convertidor análogo digital.

- Luego trazas la curva de nivel vs voltaje.

- Si requieres más precisión... Para evitar la turbulencia del agua puedes locar una banda de anime que estabilice el nivel del agua.

Es el mas económico y preciso.

El segundo metodo es algo mas costoso.


1.- Contactos magneticos:

Colocar en un tubo un flotador con un iman y tantos reles reeds como niveles desees.
Eso te dra el equivalente de un bar level-

Algo mas costoso por los reles reeds.


----------



## ricky91 (Sep 27, 2012)

necesito saber como hacer un sensor de presion con mpxm2102 y probarlo en proteus para sacar la lista de materiales para su realizacion gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 10, 2019)

Gente, ya que el titulo viene a lo que quiero, les consulto.
1) Qué materiales, modo de empleo y circuito (que sea anticorrosivo) es recomendable para procesar el nivel de agua, dentro de un deposito metalico, del cual el agua va a estar a diferentes temperaturas (ambiental y no mas de 60°C, si no me equivoco).

2) Y cuál seria la forma ideal de tomar la temperatura (estaba pensando en los sensores sumergibles), ya que la resistencia se encuentra abajo, el nivel de temperatura nunca va a ser igual en todo el deposito, aunque tengo el incoveniente que si el agua está muy bajo, voy a tener los (posibles) sensores que estan mas arriba sin usar.

Circuito de control: Arduino
Deposito: Un calefon, comun y corriente de unos 20 litros mas o menos


----------

